# Lakan?



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2002)

What is the original meaning of the term _lakan_? I couldn't find it here:
http://www.seasite.niu.edu/tagalog/large_tagalog_dictionary.htm


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 1, 2002)

Lakan = male.
Dayan = female.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Lakan = male.
> Dayan = female. *



I know that lakan is _used_ for males and dayan is _used_ for females, but do you mean that being a lakan isa actually translates to being a "male one"? I didn't expect that lakan meant "black belt" but I was expecting something a bit more! Thanks for the information.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 1, 2002)

Yes, most FMA glossaries are very sparce in these definitions.   Both the MARRPIO and FCSKALI show that LAKAN means instructor.


----------

